# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Απόλλων [Apollon, Apollo Express 1, Express Apollon, Senlac]

## Maroulis Nikos

Δρομολόγηση τέλος Απριλίου για Παροναξία με καπετάνιο τον καπετάν Τάσο.

----------


## NAXOS

Sorry αλλά ειναι λάθος πληροφορία.
O ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ μπαίνει ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ  17  Ιουνιου χωρις να ξερωμε ακομα τον καπετάνιο του.
Ο καπετάν Τάσος  θά ειναι εφέτος  στό ΑQUA ZWELL.

----------


## andreas

Κι επίσης σε περίπτωση που το κουφάρι δεν προλάβει να ετοιμαστεί εντός των ημερομηνιών που δώθηκαν, θα πάει το ΑΘΗΝΑ Συροτηνομυκονία και ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ στη Ραφήνα μέχρι την αποπεράτωσή του.

----------


## NAXOS

Γιά τό καινούριο του Σκαραμαγκα δωσανε νέα ημερομηνιά παραδοσης 
10  μέρες ΝΩΡΙΤΕΡΑ  ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ!!!!!!

----------


## andreas

8O  8O  8O  8O  8O *ΠΩΣ;;;* 8O  8O  8O  8O  8O 
Αυτό είναι ακόμα κουφάρι εξωτερικά. Αν ακόμα και μέσα είναι άδειο, πότε θα προλάβει; Για να μην ξεφύγουμε όμως, αυτό με τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ ακούστηκε μόνο σε περίπτωση που δεν προλάβει το κουφάρι.

----------


## mamouni81

symfwnw apolyta me ton xrhsth Naxos gia to thema , to thema einai omws pote aktevei to karavi?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα ξεκινάει το Εξπρές Απόλλων απο Πειραιά για Πάρο Νάξο Ίο Θήρα στις 22:00 καλα ταξίδια καπεταν Σπύρο να έχεις  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

ωρες ταξιδιου για ΙΟ???
παμε και διακοπες σε λιγες μερες βλεπεις!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Γύρω στις 8 ώρες με τις καθυστερήσεις των λιμανιών.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

υπο κανονικές συνθήκες είναι 5 ώρες η Πάρος 6 η Νάξος και 6:30 με 7 ώρες η Ιο.
Αυτό που έχω πληροφορηθεί είναι ότι στο πλοίο έχει γίνει πολυ καλή συντήρηση μηχανικά φέτος .

----------


## apollo_express

Τρεις παλιές φωτογραφίες από ένα γερμανικό site:

http://www.prokopios.de/Bilder_Galer...a/Naxos204.JPG

http://www.prokopios.de/Bilder_Galer...a/Naxos210.JPG

http://www.prokopios.de/Bilder_Galer...a/Naxos208.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

> Kαι μία φωτό πρυμνιά.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.jpg


Πως τον έχουν έτσι τον καταπέλτη!;!

----------


## sea_serenade

Πραγματικα τραγικός. Κανεί μπαμ. Ε μα τόσο καιρό που έχει το βαπόρι δεμένο τι να περιμένει κανείς. Και σε τελική ανάλυση ο καταπέλτης είναι το λιγότερο.

----------


## Νάξος

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ζήτησες μία φωτογραφία του Απόλλωνα στη Νάξο αλλά και γενικώς. Δεν υπήρξε βαπόρι που αγάπησα, είναι όμως ένα που εκτιμώ και σέβομαι απεριόριστα. Με στεναχωρούσε η αδυναμία πρόσβασης στην πλώρη αλλά μου αρέσαν τα σαλόνια του.
(Αν την θές σε φούλ ανάλυση «ειδοποία με» φίλε).

----------


## Leo

Στην μικρή δεξαμενή της Αυλίδας από σήμερα ο Απόλλων.

----------


## apollo_express

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ζήτησες μία φωτογραφία του Απόλλωνα στη Νάξο αλλά και γενικώς. Δεν υπήρξε βαπόρι που αγάπησα, είναι όμως ένα που εκτιμώ και σέβομαι απεριόριστα. Με στεναχωρούσε η αδυναμία πρόσβασης στην πλώρη αλλά μου αρέσαν τα σαλόνια του.
> (Αν την θές σε φούλ ανάλυση «ειδοποία με» φίλε).



Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Συγνώμη αλλα αναφέραμε ότι Πλοίαρχος του Απόλλωνα είναι ο Ισίδωρος Μαμίδης! Πλοίαρχος - Πλοίο μία ιστορία!

----------


## karystos

Το βαπόρι θα ξαναπεράσει κατεβαίνοντας την Παρασκευή σούρουπο προς βράδυ. 

Για να δούμε και την άλλη όψη, που συνήθως μένει αθέατη, τέσσερις φωτογραφίες από την "μπουκάλα" και το "κουτί" του ΑΡ stabilizer. Τελείως άλλη αίσθηση με αυτό που βλέπουμε εμείς απ' έξω.

----------


## polykas

Να ετοιμαστούμε λοιπόν Κάρυστε. Σε ευχαριστούμε γαι τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## karystos

Και κάποιες που βρήκα από τη γέφυρα. Από ένα δοκιμαστικό μετά από βλάβη επι HSW.

Βγαίνοντας από Πειραιά η αριστερή γωνιά και η βαρδιόλα

IMG_2279.jpg

Το ARPA

IMG_2278.jpg

Ο Πίνακας των Stabilizer

IMG_2274.jpg

To GPS

IMG_2293.jpg

Και μια συνάντηση στο Σαρωνικό

IMG_2291.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Παρακαλούνται οι κ.κ Α/Φ να βάλουν την ταχύτητα στο Radar Kelvin Hughes είτε manual είτε απο το GPS γιατι τα στοιχεία που θα σας βγάλει το ARPHA θα είναι για γέλια! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## karystos

Σε μισή ώρα από τώρα ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ περνάει από Ραφήνα. Επειδή ο καπετάνιος πιθανώς να τον φέρει κοντά στη Ραφήνα όσοι είστε για φωτογραφίες σπεύσατε.

----------


## karystos

Στο ένα μίλι για χάρη σας θα περάσει ρε παιδιά. ¶ιντε μια προσπάθεια κι εμείς περιμένουμε. Καλές φωτογραφίες!

----------


## NAXOS

Aπο το ΑΙΣ. Η ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΡΑ φαινεται οτι κατεβαινει με ταχυτητα 17.5 και προορισμο ΚALKIRA. Που ειναι η ΚΑΛΚΙΡΑ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο AIS GREECE και στο SYROS OBSERVER το πλοίο φαίνεται με προορισμό την Ηγουμενίτσα.

Πάντως αν κρίνουμε από τον χρόνο παραμονής του πλοίου στην Αυλίδα, δεν πρέπει να του έγινε και καμμιά ''τρομερή'' συντήρηση.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## capten4

ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ, ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΝΤΑ....ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΗ !!!!

----------


## Haddock

Κουνήθηκε η καρέκλα μου με τις φωτογραφίες σας. :-) Σαν να περνάω το Κάβο Ντόρο με αυτά που έχουν δει τα μάτια μας τις τελευταίες μέρες. Αυτό θα πει ταξίδι με τις εικόνες των φίλων. Το μεράκι με τις προσεγμένες φωτογραφίες των Polycas, Karystos, Capten4,  δείχνουν πόσο αγαπήθηκε αυτό το βαπόρι. Να είστε όλοι καλά που αφιερώνετε τον χρόνο και τον κόπο για να μας ταξιδεύετε με την Απολλωνάρα.

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο ειναι ηδη Ηγουμενιτσα. Ηρθε πηγε μες τη σκουρια ειναι δηλαδη τι; Θελω να πω εεε.... Ρε παιδια ηλθε τοσο ταξιδι ξοδεψε τοσο πετρελαιο μηπως ξερει κανεις τι εκανε στην Αυλιδα 2 μερες???????

----------


## Leo

Στην Αυλίδα έκανε ότι δεν φαίνεται (συντήρηση στα βρεχάμενα). Αυτό είναι υποχρεωμένο να κάνει από την κλάση και για να τρέχει και να μην καιει πετρέλαια απο λερωμένη γάστρα. Τα από πάνω φτιάχνονται τάκα τάκα.... δια χειρών πληρώματος  :Smile:

----------


## polykas

Παρακολουθώντας τις τελευταίες ημέρες τις κινήσεις του ιστορικού καραβιού από Ηγουμενίτσα προς Αυλίδα και αντίστροφα θα ήθελα να προσθέσω δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στην Αυλίδα τις οποίες μας τις αφιέρωσε γνωστός καραβολάτρης για όλους τους fun του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου και συγκεκριμένα στον *cpt Ισίδωρο Μαμίδη*,τον* Κarysto* και στον *Valencay.*


Περιμένωντας να ανέβει στην δεξαμενή





apollon 2.jpg

















Στην Δεξαμενή







apollon.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω βαπόρι με σινιάλο του Αρκουμάνη να μπαίνει σε δεξαμενή. Συλλεκτική η δεύτερη φωτό. Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:

----------


## mandiam

Η Απολλοναρα μας κατα τη διαρκεια του παροπλισμου του...

----------


## navigation

Είναι δρομολογημένο τώρα ή είναι σε δεξαμενισμό?

----------


## navigation

Στις 26-06 ξεκινάει με το δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπρίντεζι μέχρι τις 06-09. Απτις 28-07 έως τις 28-08 θα ξεκιναει απο Ζακυνθο για Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Μπρίντεζι.

----------


## sea_serenade

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι κάτι κάνανε στην τσιμινιέρα του βάπορα. Μηπώς τη βάψανε? Μου φαίνεται πιο άντονο το χρώμα της. Τι να πω? Μακάρι!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Η ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΡΑ σήμερα, στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Πράγματι η τσιμινιέρα του βάπορα έχει φρεσκαριστεί, καλά το παρατήρησα. Θέλω να πιστεύω οτι το σινιάλο της European Seaways θα είναι σε μέγεθος, ανάλογο της τσιμινιέρας. Όχι όπως πέρυσι, που ήταν σαν μύγα... :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

Παρα πολυ ωραια φρεσκαριστικε και αυτο. Και ετσι εχουμε μεσα σε δυο μηνες τα 3 αδελφια να εχουν γινει κουκλια και ας μην ανηκουν στην ιδια εταιρεια

----------


## sea_serenade

Ένα δοκιμαστικό του Απόλλωνα, σήμερα, με πορεία προς την Κέρκυρα και επιστρφή στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.
Apollon_trial.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Μετά απο τρείς ώρες δοκιμαστικών, ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ επέστρεψε στις 12:00 το μεσημέρι στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας.

Apollon_trial2.jpg

----------


## nikolas200

Οντως ήταν επανάσταση στην γραμμή Κυκλάδων. Φαινόταν ολοκαίνουριο και πεντακάθαρο και ήταν το μόνο τότε που είχε SUPER MARKET. Επίσης οι καμπίνες του ιδιαίτερα της Α θέσης ήταν πολύ καλές.

----------


## navigation

Τι έγινε ξεκίνησε δρομμολόγιο τελικά?

----------


## navigation

Την Πέμπτη 03 Ιουλίου θα ξεκινήσει τα φετινά του δρομμολόγια...
Καλα ταξίδια να έχει!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Επιτέλους, έπεσε μπογιά στις μπάντες του πλοίου, φτιάξανε και το σινιάλο της εταιρίας κάμποσο μεγαλύτερο και ήρθε ο βάπορας και έγινε αστέρι. Σαν πειρατικό ήταν πέρυσι με 'κείνο το σινιάλο και τις μπάντες χωρίς την επωνυμία της εταιρίας. Γειά σου ρε Νώντα Αρκουμάνη με το βαπόρι σου... Καλά ταξίδια και καλή σεζόν!!!

Apollon_Final.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Γειά σου ρε Νώντα Αρκουμάνη με το βαπόρι σου... Καλά ταξίδια και καλή σεζόν!!!


Θα στεναχωρησω το φιλο sea_serenade αλλα θα αλλαξω λιγο τα γραφομενα του."*Γεια σου ρε Νωντα Αρκουμανη με το βαπορι σου.Κατεβασε το στο Αιγαιο εκει που του αξιζει και μπορει να προσφερει και να πρωταγωνιστησει*".Κοινως;Καλο το Βερα αλλα ο Απολλωνας δεν θα εκανε πολυ καλυτερα για ενα Παρο-Ναξο-Ικαρια-Σαμο και να παιρνει οτι αφηνει το Μυκονος;Νομιζω πως θα ειχε κινηση και με το παραπανω...

----------


## Leo

Το logo, europeanseaways.com μου αρέσει, του πάει... το στολίζει. Σκέτη η πλευρά χωρίς γράμματα ήταν κάπως άδεια.

----------


## sea_serenade

Captain Nionios, ας ταξιδεύει σε ελληνικά νερά και ας είναι όπου θέλει, απο το μας την κάνει για Τουρκία-Ινδία μεριά........

----------


## sea_serenade

Εντατικοί έλεγχοι σήμερα απο το πλήρωμα του πλοίου σε μεγάφωνα και γενικά στα συστήματα ασφαλείας. Επίσης πρέπει να έγινε και γυμνάσιο γιατί είδα τις σωστικές λέμβους κατεβασμένες.

----------


## navigation

Σωστά είδες φίλε μου...επιθεώρηση περνούσε από Ελληνικές και Ιταλικές αρχές...δεδομένου οτι την Πέμπτη θα ξεκινήσει δρομμολόγια!

----------


## sea_serenade

¶λλο ένα γυμνασιάκι και σήμερα για το παπόρο που μέχρι στιγμής παραμένει δεμένο στο παλίο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Ποιός ξέρει, θα ξεκινήσει απόψε τα δρομολόγια? Πάντως εγώ είμαι stand by και το παρακολουθώ στενά  :Cool:

----------


## marsant

Αυτο το βαπορι εχει αλλαξει πολλες γραμμες πολλα σινιαλα αλλα το ονομα παντα το ιδιο...γεια σου ρε Απολλωναρα!

----------


## navigation

> Ποιός ξέρει, θα ξεκινήσει απόψε τα δρομολόγια? Πάντως εγώ είμαι stand by και το παρακολουθώ στενά


 Δεν ξεκινάει τελικά σήμερα...αυριο έμαθα. Και βάση των δρομμολογίων που έχω στα χέρια μου έχει αναχώρηση 7 το πρωί απο Ηγουμενιτσα.....για  να δουμε... :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωχ, πάλι χαράματα θα ξυπνήσω αύριο και πάλι πρώτος θα πάω στη δουλειά... Να πάρω και μπαταρίες για την ψηφιακή γιατί αυτές που έχει, τα έπαιξαν. ¶ ρε ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ τι τραβάμε για χάρη σου........

----------


## navigation

Δεν έιμαι σίγουρος αν θα φύγει τόσο πρωί, που μεταξύ μας χλωμό το κόβο αλλά τα δρομμολόγια απτην εταιρία λένε για 07:00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντως η ForthCRS δεν το δίνει αύριο στα δρομολόγιά της. Who knows......

PS: Μη ξυπνήσω και τζάμπα ο κακομοίρης, κρίμα είμαι  :Sad:

----------


## nautikos

> Πάντως η ForthCRS δεν το δίνει αύριο στα δρομολόγιά της. Who knows......
> 
> PS: Μη ξυπνήσω και τζάμπα ο κακομοίρης, κρίμα είμαι


Παρε μια πρωτη γευση εδω αν δεν ξυπνησεις νωρις και χασεις το βαπορι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

exap01.jpg

exap03.jpg

exap02.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστόοοοοοοος ο nautikos. Πάλι καλά που δεν ξύπνησα γιατί θα έμενα με "την ψηφιακή στο χέρι".

----------


## Leo

Πάντως σε έχει ανταμείψει επαρκώς ο ναυτικός. Στη θέση σου φίλε μου  sea_serenade θα φωτογράφιζα τον υπολογιστή μου σ αυτό εδώ το θέμα  :Razz: ... Πόρωσηηη!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Ναι, δεν μπορώ να πώ. Με κάλυψε πλήρως....... :Very Happy:

----------


## navigation

Πολύ ωράίος ο nautikos...μπραβο!!!!
Sea serenade είδες...ευτυχώς που δεν ξύπνησες...μα και μένα μου φάνηκε χλωμό πρώτο δρομολόγιο  και να ΄φύγει 7 το πρωι!!!!!

----------


## nautikos

Ευχαριστω Naviagation,Sea_serenade & Leo για τα καλα σας σχολια :Very Happy: . Παντως το openseas δινει το δρομολογιο του *Απολλωνα* αυριο στις 7 το πρωι.

----------


## navigation

> Ευχαριστω Naviagation,Sea_serenade & Leo για τα καλα σας σχολια. Παντως το openseas δινει το δρομολογιο του *Απολλωνα* αυριο στις 7 το πρωι.


Κατα΄λαβα.....το γλιτωσες σήμερα φίλε sea serenade αλλα δεν το γλιτώνεις αυριο το πρωϊνο ξύπνημα!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Leo

Αμαν!!! Σαββατιάτικα???  :Wink:

----------


## navigation

Εγώ θα πρότεινα πάντως sea_serenade να μην σηκωθείς πολύ πρωί...μια ψυχή (ονόματα δεν λέμε :Wink: ) μου είπε πως μάλλον θα φύγει κατα τις 10!!!!
Τώρα....εσύ αποφασίζεις!!!!

----------


## navigation

Αναχώρηση αυριο το πρωι στις 7! :Wink:  Εκλεισε και είναι σίγουρο!!

----------


## Leo

Ναι καλά... έχουμε κάνει τον sea serenade λάστιχο.... φεύγει δεν φεύγει  :Very Happy: . Φίλε sea_serenade κοιμήσου.... θα φεύγει όλο το καλοκαίρι :Razz: .

----------


## navigation

:Very Happy: Λέτε να μαθαίνουν οτι εχουμε ανταποκριτή εκεί να να μην φευγει επίτηδες...ε!ρε τι κανει το nautilia.gr...και τα καραβια δένει....οχι αυριο θα φύγει...τουλαχιστον ετσι μου πε ο.....γλαρος του mastrokosta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## navigation

Εφυγε *επιτέλους* σήμερα....γύρω στις 8 έκανε μεθόρμιση στο νέο λιμάνι Ηγουμενίτσας και 8+30 με 9 έφυγε για το πρώτο του ταξιδι για φέτος...αντε και καλά ταξίδια!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Αχαχαχαχαχα........ δεν με κάνετε λάστιχο ρε παιδιά, αφού ξέρετε τώρα: Τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω είμαι και γώ όπως όλοι λίγο πολύ εδώ μέσα. Απλά έλειψα όλο το Σ/Κ και επέστρεψα απόψε στην Ηγουμενίτσα και όπως καταλαβαίνετε έχασα κάμποσα επεισόδια. Θα επανορθώσω όμως, μη με φοβάστε εμένα..... :Very Happy: 

ΥΓ: Απόψε ο βάπορας βρίσκεται στο παλιό λιμάνι, δεμένος.

----------


## navigation

> ΥΓ: Απόψε ο βάπορας βρίσκεται στο παλιό λιμάνι, δεμένος.


Και σύμφωνα με τον...γλάρο του mastrokosta....θα παραμείνει μέχρι την Πέμπτη όπου θα πραγματοποιηθεί το επόμενο δρομολόγιο...τώρα για την ώρα...άγνωστο προς το παρόν!!! :Very Happy: 
Α και που σαι...δεν σε φοβομαστε εσένα!!!! :Wink:

----------


## navigation

Ανταποκριτές της Ηγουμενίτσας και fan της Απολλωνάρας τι έπαθε ο βαπόραρός???

----------


## sea_serenade

¶γνωστο. Μεθόρμισε χτες από το παλιό λιμάνι στο νέο και όλοι περιμέναμε πως θα ξεκίναγε τα δρομολόγιά του. Τζίφος. Παραμένει και απόψε δεμένο. To OpenSeas το δίνει για αύριο το πρωί στις 07:00. Θα δούμε

----------


## navigation

...και τον γλάρο τι τον έχουμε?? :Wink:  Τον έστειλα εγώ και έμαθε :Very Happy: .. Λοιπόν μαθόρμησε έχθες το απόγευμα και είχε στο προγραμμα να φύγει κατα τις 22:00. Ένα πρόβλημα όμως στον καταπέλτη δεν του το επέτρεψε. Σημερα το επισκευάζουν και αυριο πρωι-πρωι όπως είπε ο φίλος sea_serenade στις 7  ξεκινάει!!!

----------


## a.molos

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες απο το site  www.ionianguide.com, το πλοίο ξεκινά απο 27 Ιουλίου κατευθείαν δρομολόγια απο Ζάκυνθο για Brindizi.

----------


## sylver23

τελευταια φωτο απο αυτες που εχω που ειναι απο κινητο.σορυ για την ποιοτητα σε αυτην κ ολες τις αλλες

----------


## navigation

Ξεκίνησε πλέον και καθημερινά δρομολόγια ο βαπόραρος! Από χθες το βράδυ μαλιστα πιάνει και Ζάκυνθο!!!

----------


## iletal1

Φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο μου από το πλοίο στο ταξίδι επιστροφής απο Σίφνο καλοκαίρι του 2003 με αρκετό κουνηματάκι. Ολο το ταξίδι το έβγαλα στο σημείο πριν μπούμε στο πρώτο σαλόνι ,πρύμα ,παρέα με τους κάβους . Σε κάποια είναι και δύο συμπαθητικοί  κύριοι του πλοίου  ,που ας με συγχωρήσουν για τη δημοσίευση , αλλά σκοπός ήταν να βγάλω πίσω τον ''ΠΗΓΑΣΣΟ'' που πήγαινε για Σίφνο. Το νησί που θα δείτε είναι η Κύθνος , και κοντ'α στο Σούνιο συναντήσαμε και το ''BLUE STAR NAXOS" με πολύ πιο ήρεμα νερά.

----------


## iletal1

και οι υπόλοιπες......

----------


## sea_serenade

> Ξεκίνησε πλέον και καθημερινά δρομολόγια ο βαπόραρος! Από χθες το βράδυ μάλιστα πιάνει και Ζάκυνθο!!!


 Η μεγάλη πλάκα είναι οτι είχα ξεχάσει οτι το βαπόρι πιάνει Ζάκυνθο. Το βλέπω προχθές το πρωί να αναχωρεί απο Ηγουμενίτσα. Λέω, θα έχει πρωινή αναχώρηση για Μπρίντιζι. Το ξαναβλέπω το βράδυ, να εισέρχεται τον δίαυλο, παθαίνω πλάκα. Όλο εκπλήξεις είναι αυτό το παπόρο.

----------


## navigation

> Η μεγάλη πλάκα είναι οτι είχα ξεχάσει οτι το βαπόρι πιάνει Ζάκυνθο. Το βλέπω προχθές το πρωί να αναχωρεί απο Ηγουμενίτσα. Λέω, θα έχει πρωινή αναχώρηση για Μπρίντιζι. Το ξαναβλέπω το βράδυ, να εισέρχεται τον δίαυλο, παθαίνω πλάκα. Όλο εκπλήξεις είναι αυτό το παπόρο.


Εχεις δίκαιο φίλε μου...συγνώμη λάθος διατυπωση δικιά μου και ούτε που το είχα παρατηρήσει....Ζάκυνθο πιάνει μερικές μέρες της εβδομάδας και όχι καθημερινά που έγραψα! sorry και πάλι!

----------


## apollo_express

Καλοκαίρι 2005 στη Νάξο.

Εικόνα 29.jpg

Εικόνα 35.jpg

Εικόνα 36.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικες οι φωτο του Senlac. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## mastrovasilis

Για τον φίλο rocinante το δύδιμο αδελφάκι της ποπάρας.
Route	Brindisi - Corfu - Igoumenitsa
Building year	1973 
Building yard	Arsenal de la Marine National Francaise, France (#3)
Owner	Arkoumanis
Operator	European Seaways
Length	118,09 m
Breadth	19,27 m
Draft	4,5 m
GT	5.130
Machinery	2 * Pielstick 16PC2-V400
Speed	19 kn.
Number of passengers	1.863
Number of beds	135
Number of cars	217
Lanemetres	450
Port of registry	Kingstown
Flag	St Vincent & the Grenadines
Former names	Express Apollon (2005-2007) - Hellenic Seaways
Express Apollon (1999-2005) - Hellas Ferries
Express Apollon (1997-1999) - Agapitos Express Ferries
Apollo Express I (1987-1996) - Ventouris Sea Lines
Senlac (1987) - B&I Line
Senlac (1985-1987) - S.N.C.F.
Senlac (1984-1985) - Sealink British Ferries
Senlac (1973-1984) - Sealink UK
Former owners	Minoan Flying Dolphins (1999-2007)
Agapitos Express Lines (1996-1999)
Ventouris Sea Lines (1987-1996)
S.N.C.F. (1985-1987)
Sealink UK (1973-1985)
Sister ships	Agios Georgios Penelope A

senlac.jpg

express appolon 1.jpg

express appolo 2.jpg

appolon.jpg

appolon2.jpg

πηγή. ferry-site.dk

----------


## Rocinante

Να σε καλα Μαστροβασιλη.

----------


## apari

Σημερινές φώτο κατά την άφιξη του στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου (απο κινητό).
DSC00291.jpg
DSC00292.jpg
DSC00293.jpg
DSC00296.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε apari αν με το κινητο σου βγαινουν τετοιες φωτο τι να την κανεις τη μηχανη. Πολυ καλες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Συγχαρητήρια για τις φωτογραφίες φίλε Apari.
Είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλές.
Και δύο ερωτήσεις
Στη Ζάκυνθο φθάνει τη Δευτέρα φθάνει γύρω στις 14:30 το μεσημέρι; 
Δένει, εκεί που δένουν και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία;

----------


## apari

Δεν γνωρίζω τα ακριβή δρομολόγια του αλλα την Δευτέρα που το πέτυχα μπήκε στο λιμάνι λίγο μετα την 1:30. Δένει εκεί που δένουν και τα πλοία της γραμμής και όταν συμπιπτει με αναχώρηση/άφιξη κάποιου απο αυτά γίνεται ο χαμός στο λιμάνι. Την τελευταία εβδομαδα του Ιουλίου πριν ξεκινήσουν τα δρομολόγια του είχε γίνει μεγάλη κουβέντα για αυτό το θέμα απο τις τοπικές εφημερίδες και τους διάφορους φορείς η οποία πάντα κατάλήγει στην αναγκαιότητα απομάκρυνσης των παροπλισμένων πλοίων της ΑΝΕΖ (Ουγκο Φοσκολο και Ζάκυνθος Ι) απο το λιμάνι.

----------


## a.molos

Εγώ το περίμενα την  Πέμπτη στις 31/07 γύρω 14.30-15.00 -σύμφωνα με το λιμεναρχείο- αλλά έδεσε 15.20 και αφού είχε αποπλέυσει το πλοίο της γραμμής. Δεν αντιμετώπισε κανένα πρόβλημα στίς μανούβρες του, κατέβασε καμμιά δεκαριά Ι.Χ και περίπου 100-150 άτομα και αναχώρησε για Ηγουμενίτσα στίς 16.00. Πρίν την Ζάκυνθο έιχε πιάσει στη Σάμη.

----------


## navigation

Μπραβο βρε apari να σαι καλα! Αντε να δουμε και καμια φώτο του και εν πλω για φετος!!!!Παρεμπιπτώντως καπετανιος ειναι ο Χρήστος ο Γιδοπουλος (για την φετινή σεζον)

----------


## a.molos

Απο την ημέρα της αναμονής. Στις 07/08/2008 το Αpollon αναχώρησε για Ηγουμενίτσα με 199 επιβάτες , 23 οχήματα 43 πλήρωμα και 7 επιβαίνοντες (?) στις 16.00, οπως αυτό ακούσθηκε στο κανάλι 11 (156.550 του VHF).

PHOT0010.jpg

PHOT0013.jpg

PHOT0019.jpg

PHOT0015.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Συνεχιζουμε στα ενδοτερα του.....

----------


## Express Pigasos

συνεχεια εντος...

DSC00311.JPGDSC00306.JPGDSC00307.JPGDSC00308.JPGDSC00309.JPG

----------


## Express Pigasos

καποτε εσφυζαν απο ζωη τοσο τα δωματια οσο και τα decks του πλοιου....

----------


## Express Pigasos

απ'ακρη σ'ακρη υπηρχε ζωη!  :Sad:

----------


## Fido

Eξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό ενός βάπορα που δεν ειχαμε όλοι την ευκαιρια να το ταξιδέψουμε. Πάντως για την ηλικία του δεν κρατιόταν κι άσχημα μέσα. 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## Agrino

> Έχουν τελείως διαφορετική προέκταση των πρυμνιών καταστρωμάτων ορατή για τα μάτια των παλαιοτέρων


Με μια σχετικά εύκολη να εντοπίσεις διαφοροποίηση, την λιγότερη λαμαρίνα του original Απόλλωνα στην πρύμνη στο ντεκ του ρεμέτζου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφες αλλα και ταυτοχρονα στεναχωρες εικονες... 

Ενα και μοναδικο ταξιδι μαζι του την Τριτη 2/8/2005 απο Παρο για Πειραια, σε πολυ τρυφερη ηλικια και μετα απο μια ενθουσιωδη εκδρομη θα μου μεινει αξεχαστο. Το βαπορι μεσα ηταν σε παρα πολυ κατασταση και δουλευε ακομα και το self service που στα αδερφα εδω και χρονια δεν δουλευει, αν θυμαμαι καλα φαγαμε χταποδι με μακαρονακι κοφτο και ηταν εξαιρετικο. Στο ταξιδεμα με ΒΒΑ τοπικα 7αρι αριστο. Πραγματικα σχεδον μηδενικο κουνημα με πολυ μικρους διατοιχισμους ισως το πιο καλοταξιδο βαπορι σε αυτο το μεγεθος. Χρονος μπουκα με μπουκα, με το separation, αν θυμαμαι καλα, 5 ωρες ισως και ελαχιστα λιγοτερο, δηλαδη ταχυτητα γυρω στους 18.5-19 κομβους. 

Ειχε την ατυχια να πουληθουν τα αδερφια του σε παραδοσιακους ακτοπλοους νωριτερα και ετσι να δειξουν τη ζημια μπορουν να κανουν οντας σε αντιπαλο στρατοπεδο...

Για μενα αν και εχει δυο αγαπημενα αδερφα, ο Απολλωνας ηταν μονο ενας και ειχε αλλη βαρυτητα...

----------


## Express Pigasos

και το γκαραζ του πλοιου...

----------


## Fido

Eξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό ενός βάπορα που δεν ειχαμε όλοι την ευκαιρια να το ταξιδέψουμε. Πάντως για την ηλικία του δεν κρατιόταν κι άσχημα μέσα. 

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εξαιρετικο φωτορεπορταζ απο τον express pigasos.Δυστυχως το βαπορι ειχε τα χαλια του, απο κατω.Μεσα ειχε γινει μια ριζικη ανανεωση το 1998 με νεα επιπλα κτλ.Το βαπορι σε σχεση με τα αλλα 2 αδελφα ειχε διαφορα στο βημα της προπελας και ειχε σταθερες στροφες στην μανουβρα ,δεν αυξομειωνε τις στροφες.Το κατω σαλονι ειχε ανοιχτα τα παραθυρα προς την πλωρη και δεν ηταν σφραγισμενα οπως τα αλλα δυο αδελφα που το 1987 αλλαξαν ριζικα την διαριθμηση τους.Στην ελλαδα η χτυπητη διαφορα εκτος απο τα καταστρωματα(+1 sun deck) που ανεφερε ο αποστολος το παραπετο της πλωρης ανεβαινε πιο ψηλα στο δεσιμο του με τον καθρεπτη της πλωρης και εδειχνε πιο αεροδυναμικο

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εχει και συνεχεια το Απολλωνικο νοσταλγικο ρεπορταζ...Μηχανοστασιο ενος βαπορα!

DSC00360.JPGDSC00354.JPGDSC00356.JPGDSC00357.JPGDSC00359.JPG

----------


## despo

Εξαιρετικό φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα απο τον Express Pigasos και τον ευχαριστούμε. Πόσο άσχημα άραγε μπορείς να αισθάνεσαι, φωτογραφίζοντας ένα πλοίο στις τελευταίες μέρες της ζωής του ...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Χαραζοντας πορειες τοσα χρονια στις θαλασσες μας!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Εξαιρετικό φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα απο τον Express Pigasos και τον ευχαριστούμε. Πόσο άσχημα άραγε μπορείς να αισθάνεσαι, φωτογραφίζοντας ένα πλοίο στις τελευταίες μέρες της ζωής του ...


να το θεσω με μια λεξη και ας με συγχωρεσουν οι admins
*σκ@τ@! 
*

αλλα ξεραμε τοσο εγω οσο και ο πατερας μου πως ειναι ιερη στιγμη.. δυο φορες ενιωσα χαλια που πηγανε πλοια για διαλυση ..μια στο τελευταιο πλοιο που ειχαμε στην εταιρεια μας και στον Απολλωνα που ημασταν οι μεσιτες του deal..  :Sad:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αληθεια το ειχε δει η ΝΕΛ; Γιατι ειχε ακουστει εκεινη την εποχη κατι τετοιο...

----------


## MARGARITIS24

Μας τελειωσες Πετρο με τις φωτο σου...εδω καποιες οταν ηταν ακομα στο νεο μωλο!!!
η αγαπη μου γι αυτο το βαπορι κ η τρελα μου με εκανε να βαφτισω το παιδι μου ΑΠΠΟΛΩΝΑ...
Το κοριτσι σας το βαζω quiz :Worked Till 5am: 



πλωρη.JPGκρανοσ.JPGχειριστηρια.JPGNTEK PLAN.JPG

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πρεπει να μ το ειχες πει το ονομα ... πολυ αγαπημενα πλοια με αυτο το ονομα αλλα σε διαφορετικες εποχες!  :Very Happy:  

DSC00277.JPGDSC00278.JPGDSC00280.JPGDSC00275.JPGDSC00276.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> Μας τελειωσες Πετρο με τις φωτο σου...εδω καποιες οταν ηταν ακομα στο νεο μωλο!!!
> η αγαπη μου γι αυτο το βαπορι κ η τρελα μου με εκανε να βαφτισω το παιδι μου ΑΠΠΟΛΩΝΑ...
> *Το κοριτσι σας το βαζω quiz*
> 
> 
> 
> πλωρη.JPGκρανοσ.JPGχειριστηρια.JPGNTEK PLAN.JPG


Ψηφίζω ή Άρτεμης (που κατά την μυθολογία ήταν η δίδυμη αδερφή του Απόλλωνα) ή Αθηνά (που είναι η άλλη κόρη του Δία, άρα αδερφή του Απόλλωνα και της Αρτέμιδος)

Από την άλλη μπορεί να είναι το Πηνελόπη (Horsa αδερφό του senlac)....

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

"Πήγασε", you made our heart grapevine...
Margaritis, respect!!
Αν τελικά κάνουμε αγοράκι με τη Μαριάννα, θα τον βγάλουμε Απόλλωνα!
--ω, ναι, ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ προς τιμήν του Βάπορα!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις και καταπληκτικό φωτορεπορτάζ, απο το εσωτερικό του υπέροχου πλοίου. Σας ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Express Pigasos

οι φωτογραφιες + καποιες που δεν εβαλα σε ενα βιντεο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιο το βιντεο και το βασικοτερο ολων ειναι οτι το εφτιαξες με δικα σου αρχεια και οχι με αρχεια αλλων, που γινεται κατ εξακολουθηση βεβαια απο αλλους

----------


## Express Pigasos

Στο τέλος έβαλα και λίγο Σελιμ!! :-) ήθελα να παω και τότε Αλιαγα και μάλιστα onboard άμα γινόταν  αλλα υπηρετουσα ακομα (ειχα ακομα 1,5 μηνα - 3 βδομαδεσ μεχρι την αδεια) και θα πρεπε να πάρω άδεια απο το ΓΕΝ !! Οπότε ταξίδι γιοκ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Πόσο ήθελα να μπω μέσα, τότε που ήταν Σαλαμίνα.......αλλά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS APOLLON το 2000 (millenium) στον πειραια


NEW (337).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΓΙΑΚΟΥΜΙΔΗΣ στο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην παρο του 1989.Ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους πλοιαρχους που περασαν ποτε απο την ακτοπλοια στα ρεμετζα του ετριζε η προβλητα στην κυριολεξια

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΓΙΑΚΟΥΜΙΔΗΣ στο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στην παρο του 1989.Ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους πλοιαρχους που περασαν ποτε απο την ακτοπλοια στα ρεμετζα του ετριζε η προβλητα στην κυριολεξια


όπως τα λές Κώστα τον θυμάμαι στην γραμμή της Ραφήνας στο Πηνελόπη άφησε εποχή ....

----------


## giorgos....

Ο άνθρωπος που επέβλεπε προσωπικά την μετασκευή του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ και που ξεκίνησε το πλοίο στα δρομολόγια του στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα δελφινια του Αιγαιου EXPRESS PENELOPE & EXPRESS APOLLON στην ροτα απο Μυκονο για τηνο αρχες Ιουνιου του 2003 με τον Απολλωνα σε αντικατασταση του Αφροδιτη λογω βλαβης


scans 2010.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

φωτογραφία0100.jpgφωτογραφία0101.jpgφωτογραφία0105.jpg  Ας δουμε  την ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΡΑ και στη Ζακυνθο, οταν εκανε το δρομολογιο ΠΡΙΝΤΕΖΙ ΚΕΦΑΛΛΟΝΙΑ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Apollo Express I στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994 παρεα με το  Ρομιλντα και το Αρτεμις (πρωην Παναγια Τηνου)

_Apollo Express I Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η φωτο ειναι εκπληκτικη.Το Παναγια Τηνου απο οτι θυμαμαι μεθορμισε σε αυτην την θεση ,απο την καθιερωμενη, και εκει πρεπει να αλλαξε και ονομα του σε ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ

----------


## sg2007

Ψαχνοντας παλια βιντεο για την Παρο στο youtube βρηκα αυτο δεν ξερω αν εχει ξανα ανεβει παντως εχει στολιδια: http://youtu.be/EecbTmZbkwo

----------


## harlek

> Ψαχνοντας παλια βιντεο για την Παρο στο youtube βρηκα αυτο δεν ξερω αν εχει ξανα ανεβει παντως εχει στολιδια: http://youtu.be/EecbTmZbkwo


Αχ, τι ωραίες εποχές... και το Παναγία Τήνου 2, μεγαλεία !!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Απολλων Εξπρες στο λιμανι του Πειραια ποζαρει στον φωτογραφικο φακο του φιλου Κωνσταντινου Παππα 

_ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ     K PAPPAS.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πλεον σπανια φωτο αφου δεν εχει μπει το <1 >διπλα στο ονομα του αρα ειναι πριν το 1993

----------


## Takerman

Πειραιάς 1994

apollo expr 1994.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφη αλλα και νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια!!!_

----------


## Takerman

"Πλαγιασμένος" στην Πάρο το 1995.

apollo expr 1995 paros.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Takerman

1995 ή 1996, αναχωρεί από την Πάρο. Το Εξπρές Ολύμπια περιμένει να φύγει για να δέσει.

apollo expr 1995 paros & ex olympia.jpg
Για τον TSS APOLLON που ξέρω ότι του αρέσει.

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 1995 ή 1996, αναχωρεί από την Πάρο. Το Εξπρές Ολύμπια περιμένει να φύγει για να δέσει.
> 
> apollo expr 1995 paros & ex olympia.jpg
> Για τον TSS APOLLON που ξέρω ότι του αρέσει.
> 
> Photo: Robert Brink


_Πανεμορφη εικονα απο μια ακρως νοσταλγικη εποχη!!!
Να εισαι καλα φιλε Takerman ευχαριστω!!!_

----------


## Takerman

Μόλις έχει αφήσει τον Αθηνιό και αρχίζει να "γκαζώνει" καπνίζοντας. Έτος 2005.

expr apollon 2005 santorini anaxorisi.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Eng

Φουλαριζε η Pielstick....  Ομορφη φωτο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μόλις έχει αφήσει τον Αθηνιό και αρχίζει να "γκαζώνει" καπνίζοντας. Έτος 2005.
> 
> expr apollon 2005 santorini anaxorisi.jpg
> 
> Photo: Robert Brink


Τελευταιο καλοκαιρι του βαπορα στα βραδινα Παροναξιας απο Πειραια. Ειχε κανει μια αξιοπρεπεσταση σεζον, τα χρωματα του πηγαιναν πολυ και εγω ειχα κανει ενα αξεχαστο ταξιδι μαζι του.

----------


## Takerman

Και μια κοντινή στο ίδιο μέρος. Συμφωνώ ότι του πήγαιναν αυτά τα χρώματα.

ex apollon santorini 2005.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφες φωτο απο τον φιλο Takerman η πρωτη φωτο του απολλο εξπρες ειναι απο το 1994-5,γιατι το ολυμπια εβαλε σινιαλα στις παντες το 1994 και το Απολλων ταξιδεψε με τα χρωματα της VSL μεχρι τον Οκτωβριο του 1995 οποτε και φαληρισε η εταιρεια

----------


## Takerman

Στο ίδιο μέρος, διαφορετικές χρονιές, διαφορετικά σινιάλα.

apollon expr 2002 santorini.jpg ex apollon2 santorini 2005.jpg
2002                         2005

Αν και είναι προσωπικό γούστο του καθενός, με τα χρώματα της HSW έδειχνε πιο όμορφο. 

Photos: Robert Brink.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Συμφωνω φιλε Takerman!!!_

----------


## Takerman

Η συνέχεια της φωτό από το θέμα του Εξπρές Ολύμπια που μόλις είχε αποπλεύσει.

ex apollon @naxos 1998.jpg 

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1997 

_1997 EXPRESS APOLLON   Piraeus.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kart postale θα μπορουσε να ηταν η φωτο αυτη!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τοτε με τι ταχυτητα ταξιδευε ο βαπορας; Γυρω στα 19.5 ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το 2000 πηγαινε μεχρι 20,κατι γενικα απο τα 3δυμα ηταν το σταθερο και γρηγορο στην ταχυτητα

----------


## Takerman

Στα τελευταία του το 2010 στο Μπάρι.

Apollon@Bari 2010.jpg Apollon@Bari2 2010.jpg

Photos by Ann Haynes.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το   ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ    λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'εναν απογευματινο αποπλου το καλοκαιρι του 1997 

_1997 EXPRESS APOLLON.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Στην Ίο το 2002. Για τον φίλο TSS APOLLON...

ex apollon @ios 2002.jpg ex apollon2 @ios 2002.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφες νοσταλγικες φωτογραφιες!!! 
Να εισαι καλα φιλε Takerman ευχαριστω!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ στο λιμανι της Τηνου   ποζαρει   στον φωτογραφικο φακο του Τηνιου καραβολατρη Λεανδρου

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκπληκτικη φωτο του φιλου μας απο την τηνο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΥ!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! αλλά και αυτή η σειρά των "απόλλωνων" πάντα γράφει στο φακό  :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου (δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν την έχει ανεβάσει!!!!!!).
Το APOLLO EXPRESS 1 μπαίνει και το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ βγαίνει. ΠΑΡΟΣ 1994.
Για τους πολλούς φίλους του θέματος.

APOLLO EXPRESS 1 ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκπληκτικη φωτο Παντελη!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία φωτο από το φίλο Selim San όταν στις αρχές Οκτωβρίου 2010 είχε φτάσει στην Aliaga, πριν αρχίσει το κόψιμο του.

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 54 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Κατάπλους στον Πειραιά ένα καλοκαιρινό βράδυ του 2005.

ex apollon@pireus2005.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το πρωτο και μοναδικο του καλοκαιρι στις Κυκλαδες με τα χρωματα που παρεπεμπαν στα αρχικα του σινιαλα στο καναλι.

Εκεινο το καλοκαιρι ηταν η πρωτη και τελευταια φορα που τον ταξιδεψα, μου εχει μεινει πολυ ευχαριστη αισθηση απο αυτο το ταξιδι, το βαπορι πρεπει να πηγαινε 18.5 κομβους, ενω οι χωροι του ηταν ιδιαιτερα καθαροι και προσεγμενοι.

----------


## express adonis

ενα απο τα αγαπημενα πλοια.....επι hellas ferries τα δρομολογια που εκανε ηταν και προς κουφονησια??του βλθε σταρ το δρομολογιο εν ολιγοις??

----------


## threshtox

Αγαπημένο πλοίο. Ένα ταξίδι που μου έχει μείνει, Ιούλιο του 1990, από Πάρο για Πειραιά, με οκτάρι γεμάτο (αν θυμάμαι καλά, πρέπει να έβγαλε εκείνο το βράδυ απαγορευτικό) και όχι ιδιαίτερο κόσμο. Οι προπέλες ξενέριζαν, το κούνημα ΠΟΛΥ, αλλά η εμπειρία αξέχαστη πραγματικά. 

Τελευταίο μου ταξίδι το 2005, πάλι με γερό μελτέμι. Δεν ήταν ίδιο πια, αλλά οι αγάπες δεν έχουν ηλικία...

Σπουδαίο βαπόρι, από μια σπουδαία σειρά πλοίων...

Και στην Τουρκία *δεν* πήγε ρυμουλκούμενο, σαν πολλά με την ίδια τύχη..

----------


## renetoes

> Από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου (δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν την έχει ανεβάσει!!!!!!).
> Το APOLLO EXPRESS 1 μπαίνει και το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ βγαίνει. ΠΑΡΟΣ 1994.
> Για τους πολλούς φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> APOLLO EXPRESS 1 ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ 1994.jpg


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία με ένα ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό, κάποια συναισθηματική φόρτιση, για όσους θυμόμαστε το "τέλος" του ΠΟΣΕΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αλλά και τους θρύλους καπετάνιους καπετάν Κούλη και καπετάν Σπύρο!.

----------


## BOBKING

Ένα πλοίο μια ιστορία...το Εξπρές Απόλλων σε μια ακόμη αναχώρηση του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2000 
an0402.jpg

----------


## renetoes

> Από το αρχείο του αδελφού μου (δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν την έχει ανεβάσει!!!!!!).
> Το APOLLO EXPRESS 1 μπαίνει και το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ βγαίνει. ΠΑΡΟΣ 1994.
> Για τους πολλούς φίλους του θέματος.
> 
> APOLLO EXPRESS 1 ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΟΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ 1994.jpg


Ποιός θα φανταζόταν τι θα συνέβανε ένα χρόνο μετά, με πλοίαρχο στο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ τον τότε εκλεκτό πλοίαρχο του ΑPOLLO EXPRESS I.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χειμερινή ξεκούραση στην Ηγουμενίτσα με παρέα τα ΑTHENS και RIGEL. Νοέμβριος 2008.

IMG_0588.jpg
_Ηγουμενίτσα - Νοέμβριος 2008_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Express Apollon* τις *Hellas Ferries*  στον Πειραιά το Καλοκαίρι του 2002 σε φωτογραφία του φίλου μου George Pop. Για όλους τους λάτρες εκείνης της εποχής.

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ-56--Georges-Pop-Εξπρες-Απολλων-–-Express-Apollon-(Hellas-Ferries).-Πειραιάς-&#8211.jpg

----------


## npapad

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ στο Ηράκλειο στις 16-11-2002 από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad).
F1060023.jpgF1040014.jpg

----------

